# High Beam Problems



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like aftmarket equipment is too blame. almost sounds like you have single beam bulbs in


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Please confirm, when you turn on your high beams, your saying that both the left and right headlights turn off. Fog lights should turn off as this would be normal. So, what's causing your headlight issue? Initial thoughts was that the bulbs are bad but for both to burn out is unlikely. Do you have bi-xenon bulbs?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I took a pic of the headlight package to hopefully give you the info you need


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Headlights are H13, fog lights are H8.

Like I stated before. Looks like you have signal filament bulbs in a dual filament headlight.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Headlights and fog lights are designed to turn off when high beams are turned on.

That said, I would recommend that you get rid of those bulbs immediately and put the stock ones back in. That isn't an HID bulb (nor would I recommend one). That is just a halogen bulb with a blue tint that reduces output. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

First problem you got it at O'Reillys lol overpriced over there, and yeah fog lights are and designed to turn off when your high beams are on, and blue tint doesn't do jack for a headlight bulb just makes it look pretty enough so people buy em


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Oops my bad, you are certainly right. Those are the ones for my fog lights. Here are the ones I have for the headlights


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

the blue tint was strictly for looks... certainly didn't think it increased visibility. I got a few screws loose but they aint that loose :th_salute:


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Since H13s are dual filament bulbs, I would suggest go with back to stock to test to your high beams. They should work fine and then focus on getting new bulbs or better yet a retrofit.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the reason for fogs going out on high beam? Mine stay on for both beams in Australia.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Something to deal with DOT crap.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie said:


> What is the reason for fogs going out on high beam? Mine stay on for both beams in Australia.


Center fogs on my Cruze are 13" above the ground level. Proper adjustment on a level surface at 25' is a beam height of 12". Suppose the DOT is concerned about blinding an oncoming vehicle vehicle if your brights are on. Also suppose the DOT is smoking crack. 

DOT is on furlough now, considered non-essential personnel, sure got that part right.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like bad bulbs. Swap in the OEM bulbs to be sure.


----------



## robotb9 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a similar problem. My low beams and fogs work fine but when I try to turn on the high beams, nothing happens. I have checked the bulbs and the filaments look good. I read in another thread that there may be a problem with the BCM module. 
If it is the BCM I also read there is no way to fix it except by replacing the entire under hood fuse-block.
Can anyone confirm this?
A new fuse block cost about $155 so I would like someone else opinion before purchasing such an expensive part.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

robotb9 said:


> I have a similar problem. My low beams and fogs work fine but when I try to turn on the high beams, nothing happens. I have checked the bulbs and the filaments look good. I read in another thread that there may be a problem with the BCM module.
> If it is the BCM I also read there is no way to fix it except by replacing the entire under hood fuse-block.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> A new fuse block cost about $155 so I would like someone else opinion before purchasing such an expensive part.


Are your bulbs stock?

Also check the connectors. My issue was that the connector from the headlight to the wiring harness was fried.


----------



## robotb9 (Feb 10, 2018)

jbaker2810 said:


> Are your bulbs stock?
> 
> Also check the connectors. My issue was that the connector from the headlight to the wiring harness was fried.


Yes the bulbs were the factory bulbs. I changed them anyway with new OEM bulbs and even changed the fuses #37 & #38 still nothing.
Pretty sure the harnesses are OK to.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

robotb9 said:


> Yes the bulbs were the factory bulbs. I changed them anyway with new OEM bulbs and even changed the fuses #37 & #38 still nothing.
> Pretty sure the harnesses are OK to.


It sounds like the BCM then


----------

